

Darts, Dice, and Coins: Sampling from a Discrete Distribution (2011) - murbard2
http://www.keithschwarz.com/darts-dice-coins/

======
totekp
probabilistic modeling is gaining popularity here for some reason. Alias
algorithm is used here to create a discrete distribution
[https://github.com/jliszka/probability-
monad/blob/master/src...](https://github.com/jliszka/probability-
monad/blob/master/src/main/scala/probability-monad/Distribution.scala#L284)

